# Magical Crypto Friends



## CrunkLord420 (Dec 24, 2017)

There's a new My Little Pony themed cryptocurrency show hosted by Charliee Lee (LTC creator), Riccardio Spagni (face of Monero), Samson Mow (Blockstream CSO) and WhalePanda (crypto old-head). I don't know what else I need to say.


----------



## millais (Dec 24, 2017)




----------



## Uncle Warren (Dec 24, 2017)

I can see why LTC is a fraction in price to BTC


----------



## Skeletor (Dec 27, 2017)

Are there trannies?


----------



## CrunkLord420 (Jan 22, 2018)

Based Monero: https://twitter.com/fluffypony/status/955548269861580800 (https://archive.fo/aahlY)





There was also a new episode


----------



## Skeletor (Jan 22, 2018)

tfw the creator of Dogecoin tells you you're being too silly.


----------

